# BioCube 14 Lighting ?



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Which corals can i house under the factory lighting ? 2x 24Watt Compact Fluorescent , for a 14g , which corals ?


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

any help guys ? thank you in advance !


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I havea 29G biocube. Under it, I have:

-Green Star polyps
-Mushroom Leather
-Devils hand leather
-Pulsing Xenia
-some zoas and Palys
-Frogspawn coral
-small frag of orange monti cap that is slow growing int he top half of tank


You should be able to grow pretty much all soft corals


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for your help
!


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Getting the Biocube Led kit for the Biocube14 , that way i can get any coral ! From what Mike at RapidLed said . With a full out reef , do i need to dose any minerals for a 14g reef ?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

vs5295 said:


> Getting the Biocube Led kit for the Biocube14 , that way i can get any coral ! From what Mike at RapidLed said . With a full out reef , do i need to dose any minerals for a 14g reef ?


Let me know how hat install goes!

with regards to dosing, it all depends on what you have. The more SPS you get, the more calcium and carbonate your tank will need.

In my 29G i dont really have any SPS, so I dont really dose. Just do 5G waterchanges every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Definitely let you know , very excited for the LED , Probably order them
Today or tomorrow , lol who knows when theyll come , want to start getting corals for the tanks as well ! Always exciting with a new tank


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

You don't need to dose anything unless you know that you are depleting it!

Test kits are the only way to know. At first, water changes will do you just fine. Then as the corals grow, you will find that Alk, and calcium are changing. It is then, and only then that you will need to add anything.


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for the advice ! got the LED's today and had them installed in about an hour and a half , and wow what difference in lighting !

I got the Biocube 14 Retrofit Kit , 6 Whites, 6 Royal Blues , Mike @ RapidLed was very helpful , i got the package in about 1 week, very happy with it so far ! , going to look into some simple zoa's to start and work my way up !


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Go see Alex at the Fragcave, you won't be disapointed.


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

LOL Definitely ! , already messaged him , Mike @ RapidLed , said these lights should be able to handle SPS in the biocube14, what do you think ?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Should be able to but I don't know if I would since you might not have that much room to do it. Start with some zoa's and palys and go from there.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

assuming they are not dimmable and you can not change high in the bio cube, I will be really careful with LEDs in your case

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Be careful in the sense ? What do you mean ? , from what ive been told ,
I can keep any type of coral , im going
To try dofferent corals slowly and see how it goes .


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

vs5295 said:


> Be careful in the sense ? What do you mean ? , from what ive been told ,
> I can keep any type of coral , im going
> To try dofferent corals slowly and see how it goes .


they probably did not tell you that LEDs are so powerful that they can burn/bleach corals. That is why I was talking about high of the LED from the corals.
You can move corals, but you can not hung LED higher in biocube

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ive seen some tanks via youtube , google search that have the same setup , with mainly soft corals ,


----------

